# List your top 10 must have toys



## GrammaD

Homemade or store bought. What toys do you find the most stimulating, engaging, fun, challenging, beneficial for mental development?

I have a fair amount of play objects but I am always on the lookout for more/better toys and I will need to buy again many of the toys Abby had since most have been pitched due to wear and tear. 

Oh, and what size crate do you recommend for a GSD puppy to take them through the housebreaking stage?


----------



## Stella's Mom

1) Tugs
2) Critters...the animals without stuffing.
3) Kong toys


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Training:

1. Ball on rope (a few different kinds)
2. 2-Handled tug
3. 1-Handled tug

Play

4. CUZ!!!!!!
5. Braided fleece tug (long enough so both dogs can tug together)
6. Any type of chuck-it ball

Mental

7. Kong
8. Puzzle games
9. Find it (any type of toy or object)

Everything combined

10. ME! I am my dogs most fun, mentally stimulating toy!


----------



## BlackGSD

One of my dogs favorite "toys" is an empty Pepsi bottle. Any size will do. If you aren't a pop drinker, any plastic beverage bottle will do. And the best part.... They are FREE. (Never unsupervised though, and replace when they start chewing on it.)


----------



## cliffson1

plastic bottles, empty plastic yoga cups with a little left, heavy sox, pair of shoes I no longer use.


----------



## juliejujubean

anything kong


----------



## Jax08

oh yes! Plastic bottles! Just don't leave your soda sitting on the floor or they think it's theirs!

Jax likes her ruffwear egg.
TurnUp? Rubber Dog Toy ? Durable and Ball-Thrower Compatible - from Ruff Wear

And Kong Frisbee.


----------



## Holmeshx2

for us the best toy doesn't matter if mom or dads not playing with it with her. Her favorite toys are her cuz's (medium size) and this big ball that fits fully in her mouth made by JW as well. Her holee rollers. CARE BEARS!!! anything she can play tug with us with and stuff to chase... for outside she is stick obsessed!


----------



## doggiedad

>>> balls (various sizes)
>>> rope and ball combo
>>> kongs (various shapes and sizes)
>>> ropes
>>> tug toy

my pup was in a crate that could house an
adult Great Dane. i didn't have a divider and there was
no problems.


----------



## Yellowjacket

Braided fleece tug (get some from a frabric store cheep)
Rope ball
antlers


----------



## *Lisa*

A lot of favourites here!

1. Kong Wobbler (by far her fav since its treat dispensing!)
2. Kong Wubba-Tugga and the Wubbas that are shaped like animals
3. Ropes
4. Water bottles (we bought a cover from Petsmart that is shaped like a cow to prevent her from getting to the plastic, but its thin enough that it still crinkles)
5. US!


----------



## chelle

No particular order!

--Wubba
--Jolly Ball
--Flirt pole
--Braided / cotton type rope toys
--Dumb, cheap $2.50 Petco toys that have a one week lifespan at best
--Frisbee (not *really* a toy, but a must have.)
--Empty plastic bottles!


----------



## marshies

She likes her bad cuz!
Rope tug
This green snake with a squeaker in every segment and no stuffing, possibly a critter toy. FAVOURITE. I only bring it out in training, she never gets to relax with it in the house.
Slightly deflated basketball


----------



## LaRen616

1) Everlasting Treatball
2) Everlasting Fun Ball
3) Tug-A-Jug
4) Tire Biter
5) Greenies Rubber Bone


----------



## Skribbles

A yogurt container. Spent a couple hundred on toys and her favorite thing is a yogurt container.

It used to be a big yoga ball. She loved attacking that thing and would push it all over the house... then her mouth got a little too big and she put a hole in it.


----------



## billsharp

The "Ruffin It" stuffed rubber chicken. It has a practically unbreakable squeaker in it that sounds like a chicken dying in agony, and it is very durable. Liesl loves it!

Academy - Ruffin' It Stuffed Rubber Chicken Pet Squeaky Toy


----------



## marshies

Skribbles said:


> A yogurt container. Spent a couple hundred on toys and her favorite thing is a yogurt container.
> 
> It used to be a big yoga ball. She loved attacking that thing and would push it all over the house... then her mouth got a little too big and she put a hole in it.


Yoga ball...fantastic idea!!


----------



## Skribbles

marshies said:


> Yoga ball...fantastic idea!!


It was definitely her idea! It was too much fun to watch her growl and attack it, to take it away. The funniest was when she'd drive it into the wall and it would bounce back at her knocking her onto her butt.


----------



## Imo

*hockeball*

hi, am totaly late but i thought about opening a similar post to share Jessies favourit toy. anyways, i bought a hockeyball, u know the white ones with the holes. so i took it and pushed a small treat in it that fits just in the whole so it wont come out. jessie is 3 month and has to work hard to even lift it with her mouth. she looks like a 5 year old playing soccer and her energy is draind after 10-15 putting her to sleep ^^


----------



## SuperG

Kong Frisbee.....soft, flies okay..best with a headwind for hang time...and it is durable.

SuperG


----------



## jjk454ss

Lots of the same things, water bottles are a big hit. I've given away a lot of free water at work after Hugo has stolen some poor kids water bottle. Favorite actual dog toys are the Chuckit and Jolly Ball. He like the Kong Wubba and the Atomic Treat ball as long as it has treats/food in it.

Something I didn't see mentioned was cardboard boxes. Hugo loves them, thankfully I get tons of them at work and he loves to just grab one, run outside with it, and tear it to shreds.


----------



## Tygerlynx

My 10 week old pup has a few favorites!

-Crazy Critters! -stuffing free plush toys
-Classic Kong
-Bob-A-Lot, Kibble Nibble, Kong Wobbler (meal dispensing toys)
-bully sticks
-braided ropes
-empty plastic bottles
-Kong Wubba

He finds new favorites every week so I'm sure we'll have more to add to our list as he grows up


----------

